# Sunsun Canister Filter UV lamp



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

I got the sunsun 304B and I love it!! 

I have one question though, the last time I was cleaning my filter floss, and when I was putting back the cover of the filter, I forgot to put back the glass tube that surrounded the UV lamp properly. You know when you insert the glass tube, it should go down all the way and then turn so that it does not drop out right? Instead I had only pressed the glass tube in but forgot to turn. When I cleaned my filter floss this time, I noticed there was some water in the glass tube, and when I tried my UV lamp, it didn't work.

My question is that is the whole UV lamp fixture including the electrical stuff spoilt? or maybe it's just the lamp that


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Well it's a normal light bulb socket so water isn't a good thing under any circumstance. Your best bet would be to let it completely dry out and then try it. Maybe get some canned air to help blow the water out of the small places.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> My question is that is the whole UV lamp fixture including the electrical stuff spoilt? or maybe it's just the lamp that


ISTM you only have to replace the UV lamp. 

Similar thing happened to me with the JBJ Submariner UV sterilizer. Its UV housing failed to seal properly. Thus, allowing water to get in causing the bulb to burn prematurely.


----------



## timobxsci (Dec 7, 2010)

May I ask where you got it from? If it's an Ebay link, please PM?


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

which ebay buyer did you get your from...I see two versions of this sunsun with the uv light, one has a on/off switch. do you have the one with 3 or 4 baskets?


----------

